# Let Off %



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

I have seen this statistic when describing a bow's characteristcs like max fps, dimensions, etc but don't know what they are referring to, HELP???


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

They are referring to the poundage you are actually holding once the cams break over before you release.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

If you are shooting a 70# bow with a 80% let off you will be holding 14# at full draw


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

NitroNX898 said:


> If you are shooting a 70# bow with a 80% let off you will be holding 14# at full draw


Exactly, most of today's bows have the option to set the let-off between 65-80%. The more weight you shoot, the bigger difference it makes.

I personally shoot at 65%. I tried 80% and it just didn't feel right. It made me feel like I was "loose" when I was anchored. But, that probably had has more to do with what I am used to.

Also, if it matters to you at all, this is from Pope & Young's equipment definitions:


> 4. Effective January 1, 2004, animals taken with bows that have nominal percent of let-off greater than 65 percent shall be listed with an asterisk (*) in the Records. It is recognized that variations in draw length and/or draw weight can affect the percent of let-off on compound bows. For these reasons minor variations in let-off are acceptable.


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

Can't believe I couldn't figure that out, boy do I feel stupid. Thanks for your help.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Trout Laguna said:


> Can't believe I couldn't figure that out, boy do I feel stupid. Thanks for your help.


No need to feel stupid, It is better to ask than to never know. My main bow is a 65# recurve and a 60# longbow. Try shooting four rounds of a 3-D tourn. in the Hill Country during the summer. It will wear you out.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

65# on a recurve means 65# at full draw. That will wear on your muscles and bones. But I bet you have no problems getting the string to slip off your fingers when you relax a little. I shoot 70# with a 65% let off and if my bow would adjust to 50% let off I would do that to get a better release off my fingers. I am an old finger shooter that can't use a release. Just can't get the right feel with a release.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

TooShallow said:


> 65# on a recurve means 65# at full draw. That will wear on your muscles and bones. But I bet you have no problems getting the string to slip off your fingers when you relax a little. I shoot 70# with a 65% let off and if my bow would adjust to 50% let off I would do that to get a better release off my fingers. I am an old finger shooter that can't use a release. Just can't get the right feel with a release.


You might try out a few different "back tension" releases, they tend to more closely suit finger shooters as they use basically the same muscles and techniques instead of trying to get used to a trigger type release.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

I tried a few back tension releases but those things are scary. One wrong flex of the wrist during the draw and you get a mouthfull of steel. I saw the effects back in the late 80's at a 3D shoot and that guys face was a bloody mesh after he had a run in with his Stan style release. Not pretty. I'll just stick with my God given fingers and suffer the lack of accuracy.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

IMO, unless you are EXTREMELY good with a back tension release, they are inappropriate for hunting. Very few of even the top target archers shoot their back tension releases for hunting. I would never use one in an uncontrolled environment like hunting.


----------

